# Cyberjaya



## gcreen

Hello, I have currently been accepted for a new position to work at IBM Cyberjaya, although my remuneration package hasn't been finalized yet I am trying to investigate and learn more about working and living in Malaysia

After reading through various expat forums i'll be looking to rent accommodation in the Bukit Bintang or Bangsar areas. Average renting I've seen is approx 3,000MYR, is this correct ?

Is there any other expat areas that anybody would recommend ?

Is public transport links to Cyberjaya from either Bukit Bintang or Bangsar efficient and reliable ? Would I travel by bus or train ? And how long would be commute take ?

If anybody can help answer these questions that would be great


----------



## ayamkampung

gcreen said:


> Hello, I have currently been accepted for a new position to work at IBM Cyberjaya, although my remuneration package hasn't been finalized yet I am trying to investigate and learn more about working and living in Malaysia
> 
> After reading through various expat forums i'll be looking to rent accommodation in the Bukit Bintang or Bangsar areas. Average renting I've seen is approx 3,000MYR, is this correct ?
> 
> Is there any other expat areas that anybody would recommend ?
> 
> Is public transport links to Cyberjaya from either Bukit Bintang or Bangsar efficient and reliable ? Would I travel by bus or train ? And how long would be commute take ?
> 
> If anybody can help answer these questions that would be great



hi, cyberjaya is rather far from KL. my guess is you may have to change a few transports. journey may take 1 to 2 hours 1 way. perhaps you should be renting somewhere nearer at cyberjaya


----------



## annie11

yes , ayam is right, cyberjaya is rather far away from the heart of KL


----------



## micksolo

yeah I would not want to do that commute every day. And I wouldn't want to live in Bukit Bintang either, too busy and too seedy.

Best bet is to live somewhere around KL Sentral or KLCC and take the train to cyberjaya every day, but its probably a 1hour + trip unless you take the KLIA express train, I think its about 20 mins from cyberjaya but about 20RM one way from memory.


----------



## cooljewel

Yep, travelling around KL by car is a nightmare at the best of times. Try and live near your workplace, heaps of accommodation nearby in Serdang, Putrajaya and Puchong. Suggest you budget to stay in a motel for about 2 or 3 weeks whilst you look for a place. Motels are cheap at about US$30 per night, and you can negotiate better rates for longer term with the smaller motels.


----------



## oliversdownunder

I've done the commute to Cyberjaya from Mont Kiara and it takes me 40 mins by car which I didn't think was too bad, but the tolls add up to about RM8 one way.


----------



## cbj_accomodation

gcreen said:


> Hello, I have currently been accepted for a new position to work at IBM Cyberjaya, although my remuneration package hasn't been finalized yet I am trying to investigate and learn more about working and living in Malaysia
> 
> After reading through various expat forums i'll be looking to rent accommodation in the Bukit Bintang or Bangsar areas. Average renting I've seen is approx 3,000MYR, is this correct ?
> 
> Is there any other expat areas that anybody would recommend ?
> 
> Is public transport links to Cyberjaya from either Bukit Bintang or Bangsar efficient and reliable ? Would I travel by bus or train ? And how long would be commute take ?
> 
> If anybody can help answer these questions that would be great


Yeap living in KL or bangsar are too far for you. You may want to consider living in Cyberjaya instead and travel down to KL over the weekends. Anyway Cyberjaya is developing and should have a mall come next year. You will do fine here. 

you may want to consider living here in cyberjaya - email me at "tuesfoutu" at gmail dot com - and i should be able to find you a great place to stay in cyberjaya. You want to also look at this site - cyberjaya-gardenresidence dot blogspot dot com 

a great place to work, live and play.


----------



## MBE Cyberjaya

Cyberjaya is enjoying fast development. As a result, Mailboxes Etc (MBE) has also setup a branch at Shaftsbury Square, Cyberjaya to provide Courier Services, Mailbox Rental, Printing services, Rubber Stamp, Business Card Printing and Etc. 

MBE Cyberjaya provides import and export services that are perfect for Expatriate that want to courier their personal belongings into Malaysia or out of Malaysia; back to their home country or to the next country assigned. 

Call +603-8318 1888 to find out more.


----------

